# where do youre dogs live



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello everyone 

Ive been looking at many of your posts in here and I wonder 
does your working dogs live in a kennel or in the house with you and your family:?::?:

and why have you decided if the dog should live where hi lives out of the training field:?:

My reason for asking is that my impression of many of you in here keep your dogs in kennels especially if its a high drive dog working dog

correct me if Im wrong:razz:

but is it also because that you think that the should remain its exstreme drive by keeping it in a kennel and that means that you dont have to teach the dog indoor manners:?:

I dont have anything against kennels if that is what some of you think


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I like to keep my puppies inside for a few weeks when i first get them. Then I usually put them in the kennel. I just dont have the patience to not only watch a dog destroy my house but also put up with my wife constantly nagging at me about my damn dogs:roll: I think some people keep there dogs in kennels and dont spend much time with them except to take them out and go to the club a couple times a week. Then the dog comes out all frantic and they call it a high drive dog when really any dog would act like a spaz if they only got out once or twice a week. jmo


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

I brought my dog to work with me for the first 2 months I had her. Now she's in the kennel at home while I'm at work & when I get home she comes inside the house with me. She has crazy drive & it takes her about 20 min to kinda chill in the house. She never got into the trash or counters. Only bad thing she does is grab my socks & take them in her crate & leaves them there but taught me to pick up my socks! 
New pup will be here next week & i'll do the same with her :-D


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

My dog is crate kept in the house...no room for a kennel and houses are very close together...she gets a few hours time out in the house per day usually...mostly to lay on couch with whoever....we have a cat as well, so if cat is gonna be loose, I have leash on the dog for safety, dog has never tried to eat the cat with me present, even though he is suicidal and likes to try to fukk with her..barely looks at him, she knows I will kick her ass, except once when she busted out of her crate when we were not home, luckily cat got up in a box spring and hid and was fine, luckily or I would be out a place to live and without a GF. I do some OB training in the house, and occasionally let her lay on floor with a bone or whatever..dog always has on ecollar or leash just for safety. She does not get to run around the house often and do as she pleases, if not doing some type of training, or playing ball, I pretty much have her in one spot.

99% of the time, I take dog with me when I leave house by myself in my vehicle, sometimes she rides loose, most of the time she is crated in vehicle as well. Every trip I make out of the house, dog gets out time in some form, whether it is just a long walk, playing ball, OB. some bitework with me, a couple days a week I am able to hook up with someone to train with someone usually, whether it is SCH, Bitework, or building searches, woods searches, I do try to keep her hunt good for toys, but have not trained any odors...occasionally also work on some FST. If I am working and weather is not too hot dog stays in car while I work..and I always make time before and after work to do something with her...I take her with me everywhere unless it is gonna be too hot, cold weather is not an issue with her...

If I do not leave the house, and sit on here all day LOL....dog still usually gets 2-3 hours out chilling with me, or the family if they are here at that time. 

Some days she does not get out time in the house.

If we are here all day and dog is not brought out to chill, she gets potty broke 4-5 times a day usually with 2-3 walks, some type of training and play..

overall I think she does get more time in the crate than a lot of dogs, but less than some others I know of. I don't feel bad about it, she is used to it, and gets various interactions on a daily basis...

there are occasional days where dog might be in crate for 22 hours total, not gonna lie. it does happen...GASP...OMG...that would be with 4-5 outings at 20-30 minutes a piece per day...

She is pretty used to it, never complains about how I keep her, is not neurotic or spazzy...if I leave without her, or am going to bed, she gets a few treats, does not show normal signs of separation anxiety...

If she is in the vehicle and I go to work or a friends house, she almost never barks at all, sometimes a couple here or there.....she does bark occasionally if I go into a store or some place unfamiliar to her, so there may be some anxiety there.

A kennel would be better for sure, when we move I will have some...but she doesn't complain...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Depends on what I'm doing. During the day, the dogs are either in their kennel or out running in the yard if I'm out there. I learned my lesson with a $400 broken window on why they need to be crated/kenneled when outside and I don't want them in.
At night, I let them in, feed them, and leave the dog door open so they have run of the house and back yard.
The pup was crated up until recently. He doesn't damage the house so he's free at night now. Honestly, I got sick of having an XL crate in my kitchen and tired of moving it to clean under/behind it.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Outside. Pups and adults.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I have 1 mali and 3 Dutchies in kennels; the GSD and 1 mali roam the back yard. However, all of the dogs have spent time in the house and all are allowed to come in on occasion. I won't own a dog that doesn't have house manners. 2 of the Dutchies and 1 of the malis are too drivey for the wife for me to let them in a whole lot. If I'm there, those 3 will generally just chill on the couch with me. The GSD is just too big to keep in the house. One of the Dutchies is nothing more than a pet and the wife has taken up with her so I expect she will live inside very soon. She is actually a good house dog. The main reason most of mine are in kennels is just to keep them from tearing everything under the sun to pieces. Not to mention they scare the shit out of the neighbors when they try to weed eat near the fence.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh yeh, any dogs that do come in the house have impeccable manners. and they are not allowed in the kitchen....ever.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Depending on the dog I will have it in the kennel outside or in the house.

reason being that most dogs i train will be sold as soon as they obtain the PH1 (and sometimes PH2) certification. I dont let these dogs in the house and keep them in kennels since I dont want them to get to know something that they will not get in future. what the dog doesnt know he will not miss is the idea here. the only dogs I have in the house are the ones i decide to keep. Just ordered a new bitch from selena which will be coming into the house. she will be trained as well but I will not sell her and have plans on breeding her in future. the fact that its a mali or dutchie doesnt matter when coming into the house. extreme drive has nothing to do with it either, the dog will behave as its allowed to behave, it doesnt get to set any rules in the house, he has to follow mine


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Both my Dutchies live in the house. They are in the back yard at least half the day. I don't have a kennel. If I had to kennel or crate my dogs for extended periods I would not own them. That is just the way I personally feel and I'm not trying to start any crap on the forum.

They are free in the house, including when I am gone, when they aren't in the back yard. I taught both of them house manners. It was not easy to teach them to behave when I am off premises. I do own crates that they use for sleep. The crates are rarely locked.

That works for me and my dogs. I should point out that I am retired and before that worked from home. So I get to spend lots of time with them.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a Mal and a Dutchie. Both have free run of the house. The Mal was never crated, and the DS has been out of her crate while I'm at work for over a year now. They're now only crated at training. 

No room for a kennel in my yard and I don't want them out there all day anyway, I want them in the house keeping the bad guys out.

I also have two cats. They're not crated or kenneled either, though mostly they just sleep and eat.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

2 Dobermans and they are both house dogs. When we are gone, one is out roaming and the other in in a crate.

Good house manners are helpful. We allow the dogs on the furnature, but they aren't stupid about it. Only to watch TV. No playing on the couch.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

kenneled when I'm gone, free in the house when i am home.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

All four of mine are indoors. They are crated inside until they are around two years old if I am not home. Usually by then they are fully trust worthy to be inside free to roam. I don't see the sense of having guard dogs if they can't be loose in the house, but I do spend a lot of time training from day one on house rules and boundaries.


----------



## Alyssa Morin (Sep 21, 2010)

My dogs have full reign of the house, even sleeping in bed with me. I'm not super strict with them, and their obedience isn't super flashy and high scoring in sport, but that's not what's important to me. I want dogs who are real, and if they'll do sport work as well then that's great.

My older dog is a wonderful PP dog and he is a certified therapy dog. My other dog is the first in her breed titled in both PSA and agility.

I think it depends on the dog, your goals with the dog, and what you want from the dog at home. Personally all of my dogs are pets first. I wouldn't want a kennel dog, even if it excelled at sport.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Well..... I have 3 dogs of my own- and just got started in SchH with my youngest Rogue (5 mos old -my Dobie)- so I'm REALLY new still to raising working dogs. They all live in the house- I've always had 3- 5 dogs at a time between my own & fosters. Since I groom & work at a vet clinic- I sometimes board friendly well behaved dogs at my home too (right now there are 7 with the boarders). EVERYONE is crated when I am gone. Aside from the cats. 

If one doesn't get along with the others (like my BF's dog Darcy- who is staying here right now- spoiled furbaby- great manners other than she wants to kill my Boxer & 2 of the boarders) that one is crated more than the others and we split the crate time/house time between groups. I can have 6 out right now- or 4- depends on if Darcy is one of them).

Rogue gets worked when I get home, and a few more times if the day allows (short tug & learning markers sessions (me more than her still) I crate her before & after for 20 mins roughly. If I worked 10 hours- we might just work once & take a walk after a bit. Like I said- I'm new to this- before they were all just pets for the most part (1st Boxer did some PP training) - mind the rules, no one fights but me, stay off my furniture(aside from small dogs & cats), you want to bounce- there is a yard for that...... house is quiet time..... everyone gets a play session each day though. Darcy chases a ball for at least 5-10 mins twice a day, Rogue & Deeter (doxie mix) like tugs, Jesse the Boxer is old and just wants to be petted and talked to- she'll bounce around- but won't play with toys anymore since Johnny died.
If they are outside 90% of the time I am with them (unless I'm getting ready for work, or cooking) as the neighbor has 7 dogs and I try to keep mine from barking at them (neighbor's dogs bark all day if they are out there) 
And they all eat in their crates but Deeter (he's a little spoiled dog)


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I have moved several times since I got the first dog that was really mine and not a family dog, so most often the living quarters of the dog depended on where I lived at the time.

My Pit Bull mix lived in a run for the first almost year that I had him before becoming a house dog, though he was still crated when I wasn't home. My first AB pup and the Mal both grew up as house dogs and were crated and rotated between the two of them and the mutt as well as crated when I was not home.

Now, my second AB lives outside in a kennel run and gets crated in the garage or barn at times if need be. The Mal has a crate in the garage and has never been inside this house. The mutt is the only one who gets to come in the house regularly and it's only at night, during the day he is crated in the garage too. That said, we have a bunch of land and all my dogs get out for a good bit in the morning and several times after I get home from work. None of them have ever complained. I also think that living outside and having some separation from the handler is good for a dog, it develops independence and the dog learns to be strong on its own.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

mine are kenneled. It is to much of a pain to have mals in the house. I got a dobe in the house and will be glad when that is over. I dont like big dogs in the house. I hate cats in the house too.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> kenneled when I'm gone, free in the house when i am home.
> __________________
> -Kara Fitzpatrick-
> *training Faline vom Landgraf, "Elsa" *


 
Kara........ I have to tell you how jealous I am of your dog....... I LOVE her mom!!!

And they are breeding her sister Fenja to Eiko....... I told my BF I would kill someone for a good working pup out of that litter. 
Maybe someday- when Rogue is a year or two older I'll get a 2nd one for working. I'm still learning with Rogue.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> mine are kenneled. It is to much of a pain to have mals in the house. I got a dobe in the house and will be glad when that is over. I dont like big dogs in the house. I hate cats in the house too.


Cats don't belong in the house period, in fact, I'd much rather they stay out of my yard too...

Dogs are cool to come in, but not to be on my furniture, though they sneak up anyway when I'm asleep or not home. I used to let mine sleep on the bed with me but not anymore, I don't like dog hair and dirt on my bed or my furniture.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

My pets all stayed in the house . No crates just not allowed on furniture or around us when eating . My last hunting Lab was a bit of a pest with toys but other then that great . 

My first K9 partner was allowed in the house and around the kids only when I was around , otherwise he was in the outside kennel . He started out shakey around the first kid but got much better but was well behaved around the house . 

My current K9 stays in the kennel when at the house . I thought about letting him inside when it wasn't my time to have the kids but the thought of trying to potty train a 2 year old 80 pound GSD with unknown background was too much . He likes the kennel anyways .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My terriers were all house dogs because I kept their coats stripped on a regular basis. (no shedding)
The GSDs are both kennel dogs for the same reason. On sheds all the time. both shed horribly twice a yr.
Small back yard with the kennel attached to my woodworking garage. Two dog houses in garage. 90% of the time both are loose in the back yard.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> My terriers were all house dogs because I kept their coats stripped on a regular basis. (no shedding)
> The GSDs are both kennel dogs for the same reason. On sheds all the time. both shed horribly twice a yr.
> Small back yard with the kennel attached to my woodworking garage. Two dog houses in garage. 90% of the time both are loose in the back yard.


Aww come on Bob, where's your sporting blood? I vacuum daily to keep the dog hair to a minimum, but this kills vacuums fairly quick. If I don't, my tan carpet ends up black with fur within 2-3 days. I came home to that after Christmas and having someone take care of 1 of the dogs. I cracked a joke on him about "jeez i was only gone a week and you couldn't vacuum but managed to empty my fridge" - that's when he said "I did vacuum while you were gone, your f'ing dog sheds like crazy".


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Aww come on Bob, where's your sporting blood? I vacuum daily to keep the dog hair to a minimum, but this kills vacuums fairly quick. If I don't, my tan carpet ends up black with fur within 2-3 days. I came home to that after Christmas and having someone take care of 1 of the dogs. I cracked a joke on him about "jeez i was only gone a week and you couldn't vacuum but managed to empty my fridge" - that's when he said "I did vacuum while you were gone, your f'ing dog sheds like crazy".


I got it to good here and I know where the line is drawn! :lol::lol:
Get a Dyson! ;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No problem, I'll buy one when I suddenly become rich, lol.


----------



## fiona gilmore (Jun 5, 2009)

Have 2 GSD's that are both loose in the house whether I am home or not. At the moment I don't go out to work so they aren't left that often, and when they are I always make sure they have had some good exercise so they just sleep. 

In the nice weather, the cabin door is open and they spend most of the day running about playing on the hill (I am out most of the day too).

I know that some people limit the dogs exercise on training days, and I worry a bit about this as my dog has his normal off lead run in the forest and then spends the morning playing with his ball, been loose on my land before training. :?: But he never lacks any energy at club, so I guess it's ok?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

fiona gilmore said:


> Have 2 GSD's that are both loose in the house whether I am home or not. At the moment I don't go out to work so they aren't left that often, and when they are I always make sure they have had some good exercise so they just sleep.
> 
> In the nice weather, the cabin door is open and they spend most of the day running about playing on the hill (I am out most of the day too).
> 
> I know that some people limit the dogs exercise on training days, and I worry a bit about this as my dog has his normal off lead run in the forest and then spends the morning playing with his ball, been loose on my land before training. :?: But he never lacks any energy at club, so I guess it's ok?


guess so


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

My dog lives inside the house, either free or crated depending the time of the day (or night). Have a decent sized yard but he has been an indoors dog since pup and doing great at work so no need to make changes.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

My dogs always live outside. Right now I have a small yard that gets thrashed too easily when dogs are left loose so I kennel most of the time, unless I am outside with them. Dogs just stink and shed too damn much. I have a small house and my dogs take up too much space to be inside more than once in awhile. I keep my pups crated at night indoors and loose when I am home for as long as I can stand to and then they get booted to a kennel. Usually after baths, nights home alone, or if a dog is injured or sick, they come inside. Other than that, they are fine with being kenneled and excersized a few times a day. They rarely bark, don't chew anymore and have no bad habits, to make me believe they aren't getting enough attention or excersize.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

My 2 working bloodhounds live outside in a 1000sqft or so yard. I also have 2 pets that live inside with free roam of the house and a sectioned off portion of the yard (doggie door) 24/7. They have their own bed and bedroom (large house and just me so what else was I going to do with the extra space?), so they generally use their bed except the mini aussie will sleep near or with me when I am sleeping. They generally stay off the furniture unless invited.

In bad weather the hounds are allowed inside. I insist that all my dogs are housebroken and learn house manners, so its fine when they come inside. I just prefer the working dogs to stay outside as it makes them a bit edgier for working.

The horses generally stay outside, altho the pony has been known to try to come in the house. I'm allergic to cats so I insist the black cat stay outside and kill critters before they attempt to make it inside, which he generally does a good job of.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

all kenneled. If the kids are a bit bigger also 1 dog who´s allowed in the house. She´s to wild, sweet but wild, to come in now.
Dennis is starting to ask for his own dog, so maybe a little dog as pet in the future for him.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My last working dog, a labrador cadaver dog, lived in the house. He was a really good watch dog. I never thought he'd bite anyone, but was quick to bark when anyone pulled into the drive way. 

My current dog a forced adoption mutt, prefers to stay outside, but comes in at night. Other than that, he just spends his time with the horses. not sure what he thinks he's doing but he likes it. 

DFrost


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

My dogs are house dogs. 1st working line dog (didnt actually work him but sure learned a lot) was more than annoying in the house (energy wise, but not destructive), but have never had a kennel dog, so never considered it. He didnt have the best off switch, so I knew when anything moved outside. I worked for myself so I was able to keep him with me most of the time. Had him before we had kids and he turned out to be amazing with kids-very patient. 

My current 2 are also house dogs, I dont see me having kennel dogs (unless I decide to try to train a dog or 2 to sell). Both are quite high drive. Griffin is great in the house (at 6yrs old) and is a good example for the puppy (18months). I am home a lot and they are loose when I am home and gated in the kitchen when I am gone-Griff was loose, but I dont trust 2. They are loose at night. 

I do expect them to behave well--basic NILF stuff, no garbage, no counters, no begging (not allowed in kitchen when I am cooking, not allowed in whatever room we eat in), no furniture or beds, no chasing cats, no messing with my stuff (dont even sniff near my food!!). Griffin is fantastic with kids, cats, puppies and all small creatures, Remus is good with kids and my cats, but somewhat sharper/more suspicious than Griff overall.

Hate the hair, hate the dirty paw prints, not a huge fan of big wet dog smell, and think 2 big dogs are more than enough, but have always thought of them as companions and 'family' so want them with the family.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

hello you all 

thanks for your answers 
I can seee that you all have your dogs in different way aome are indoors and some outside.

I have mine indoors because I live in a apartment so there is not many ways to keep dogs than in the home, but I would like tonhave a kennel so the dogs can be more outside in the fresh air.:mrgreen:


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

sam wilks said:


> I like to keep my puppies inside for a few weeks when i first get them. Then I usually put them in the kennel. I just dont have the patience to not only watch a dog destroy my house but also put up with my wife constantly nagging at me about my damn dogs:roll: I think some people keep there dogs in kennels and dont spend much time with them except to take them out and go to the club a couple times a week. *Then the dog comes out all frantic and they call it a high drive dog when really any dog would act like a spaz if they only got out once or twice a week. jmo*


I sure youre right I have seen many of those to:razz:


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

does any of think what I heard that dogs in kennels are more driven than housedogs because they don't have rules as many hause dogs has and they can act like wild dogs all the time:-k:-k

what do you think everyone with working dogs

is there some truth to this or not:-k


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Courtney DuCharme said:


> Kara........ I have to tell you how jealous I am of your dog....... I LOVE her mom!!!
> 
> And they are breeding her sister Fenja to Eiko....... I told my BF I would kill someone for a good working pup out of that litter.
> Maybe someday- when Rogue is a year or two older I'll get a 2nd one for working. I'm still learning with Rogue.


Aw thanks! She is really an awesome dog, I love her!

My fiancé and me are getting a fenja x eiko male! We are SO excited! It will be great getting elsas nephew, he should be a kick ass pup!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> does any of think what I heard that dogs in kennels are more driven than housedogs because they don't have rules as many hause dogs has and they can act like wild dogs all the time:-k:-k
> 
> what do you think everyone with working dogs
> 
> is there some truth to this or not:-k


I suppose it would depend on the owner . My current PSD is kenneled while at home but I still expect him to behave when he's with me . I don't think he would act or perform his job any differently wether he was allowed in the house or kept in the kennel . 

I guess my situation may be different then others though since I spend more time with him then most people since my dog spends 9 hours a day with me at work on top of the time we spend at home(walks , playtime , training , etc.) .


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

milder batmusen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Ive been looking at many of your posts in here and I wonder
> does your working dogs live in a kennel or in the house with you and your family:?::?:
> ...


I introduce my dogs/puppies to the house and have them tied to something solid on a leash for short periods..never free roaming, unattended. I really don't feel that it's good for "me" to be in the house all the time and feel it's the most healthy for all of us (dogs and humans) to be outdoors and active. Also, I don't want to do extra house work to remove dirt and hair..a couple cats are enough. For the puppies and my adult dogs, I have large runs on dirt/sand (good footing) where they can exercise as will and develope correctly. My older (13 year old female Malinois) sleeps at night in the house in her place in the mud room / laundry room. Sometimes I have my 2 year old D'Only in at night in the same area. 

However, I'm only in the house when the weather is bad, it's dark or when I am hurt or have to do computer in paperwork. The rest of the time, I'm outdoors too. 

The dogs are not confined to build drive or energy. They have what they are born with. Allowing dogs to exercise at will only builds muscle and stamina and helps them imo.

Indoor manners? You mean take a high energy animal or person for that matter and "force" him or her to be sedintary? If necessary, I guess I could work in a cubicle all day, and my dog(s) could be forced to be in the house with 'manners', but it's not very fair if there's an alternative for either. For me that's as cruel as making a horse live in a 12' x 12' stall most it's life. 

Sometimes when I read posts, I feel that many forget these are "dogs, canines, animals". I guess if we want them to have all the health (mental and physical) problems that humans are prone too..continue treating them like humans treat themselves (poor diet, no exercise, obesity..etc.).


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

All my dogs have lived in the house from the Newfoundland who always had access to the terrace and his dog kennel, to the Fila and the Briard.

The GSDs have the run of the house and terrace but are never left alone in the garden. At night, they are in the first floor and can sleep where they want - in their baskets or, if room, on the bed - times change.....

Toni alway says, if the first dogs were our "children", these two are definitely our "grandchildren".

All my dogs were and are intact dogs - the GSDs are working line dogs of which my breeder's ex said "one couldn't have in the same house together" :-\"


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

milder batmusen said:


> does any of think what I heard that dogs in kennels are more driven than housedogs because they don't have rules as many hause dogs has and they can act like wild dogs all the time:-k:-k
> 
> what do you think everyone with working dogs
> 
> is there some truth to this or not:-k


Nope, my best dogs are calm inside and out, but show them the work and it's on! Kinda the opposite of an off switch, they just turn on when you need them, easy to keep and easy to live with. Always ready to work and fresh because they don't run themselves ragged in the kennel pacing, bouncing off walls or barking their fool heads off.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

We have had a litle garden we can be in the summer but if I let the dogs out in the garden,they don't see it as freedom to rome, but they sit at the door and want to come in if I'm in the house


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

My dogs have all pretty much lived in the house, or at least slept in the house at night. I think some dogs would naturally prefer their own space though like a kennel and run where they're not having to deal with humans all the time.

I'm considering getting a kennel and run set up, but the (new) dog(s) will still be welcome in the house on a fairly regular basis. I like to live with dogs and not just keep them. I do think dogs benefit from their own time and space.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

My Mal is in the truck with me most of the day working and training, but when we get home, he's tired and will sleep on a bed in the kitchen. I have no issues with him in the house. 

I have trained him to stay in different zones in the house also, as I don't want him on my new hardwood floors, he stays on tile and carpet flooring only. 

We get along great, he knows his boundries, and does great sleeping until 8am when I get up.

I never kennel him in the house, as I can trust him , and would rather have him barking at the back door if someone tried to break in my house when I was not home.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I never kennel him in the house, as I can trust him , and would rather have him barking at the back door if someone tried to break in my house when I was not home.


This made me think of about 4-5 yrs ago- my male Boxer Johnny was still alive then. My dogs sleep in my room at night, the door is left a few inches open. About 2:30 am I woke up the dogs (2 Boxers) making very angry "gonna kill you" noises...slamming through my bedroom door, the laundry room door (spring hinge), out the back door..... look out my bedroom window- they were chasing someone down the drive. They turned back after he got in the street. They came trotting back in plopped down on their beds like " ok- job done- back to sleep". I got up shut the back door & locked it.... and locked the front door (I don't normally lock the doors when I'm home). Went back to bed. People at work the next day thought it was odd I didn't call the police. I told them- it was 2:30 would have been 4 before they got there- I had to work at 7. Besides- that guy isn't coming back......


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

milder batmusen said:


> does any of think what I heard that dogs in kennels are more driven than housedogs because they don't have rules as many hause dogs has and they can act like wild dogs all the time:-k:-k
> 
> what do you think everyone with working dogs
> 
> is there some truth to this or not:-k


Environment/training can enhance drives but upto 10-15% tops from what the dog brought with him, rest is genetic (dog either comes driven or not from the womb). So, no I do not believe that past the 10-15% margin.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't believe in drive building. Either the dog has it or it hasn't. If you have to build drives, you got the wrong dog.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Ted ur dog sleeps cuz you work the **** out of him


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Ted ur dog sleeps cuz you work the **** out of him


Damn right Daniel!

And proud of it.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for all your answers very interresting :wink:


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

At some stage in their life all of my dogs will have lived in the house and the kennel.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

One old american bulldog bitch in the house. She has earned her way there.
Rest (1AB 2GSD) live in separate kennels which is my attached garage converted.

I keep the old girl inside because that is her job. PPD and companion for my wife and family. Nothing like an American bulldog with kids.

The two shepherds are training for sch. I don't like them inside because inevitably, they destroy the house, bash the kids around (nieces and nephews) and I don't like hair all around my home. Also, even if they were decent inside! I don't want the dog to be nagged by all family members......especially my wife, destroying the imprinting done on young pups. 

I want to be the biggest reward for the dog. See me.......work time, every time, reward time. Pavlov's theory. If the dog is kenneled, they are dying to work and focus on task seems much clearer.
If the dog gets rewarded freely by everyone in the house........for doing nothing and at wrong timing, well it seems counter productive. I think it is especially bad for pups and young dogs. 

Also, when a dog is kenneled, MY focus and time with the dog is more productive. I really value the time and enjoy the time I spend with my pooch! 

See, withholding a reward creates conflict and stimulates the dog to work harder and with more drive....more power. IMO


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Mal lives in an outdoor kennel run at home, but as long as I am home has access to the backyard as well. She is my new working prospect:









At work the dogs are in outdoor kennels/not runs:









My current working dog lives free in the house at home.

I decided to go outside with the new one mostly for acclimatization reasons, and so each dog would have their own space and time with me one on one.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Peter Cho said:


> One old american bulldog bitch in the house. She has earned her way there.
> Rest (1AB 2GSD) live in separate kennels which is my attached garage converted.
> 
> I keep the old girl inside because that is her job. PPD and companion for my wife and family. Nothing like an American bulldog with kids.
> ...


can you explain \\/:razz:


----------



## Al Bincarousky (Feb 14, 2009)

All dogs are raised indoors until 6 months of age. The Staffs go out on a chain (long cable runs) and the Dutchie in a 10x20 kennel. Everyone gets rotated into the house where the have full priveledges (couch, bed). I only crate when absolutely necessary. Bitches in heat get a 10x10 kennel up at the house.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I have 8 dogs they all live loose in my house, crated when i leave


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

You should have asked for some idea of the dog's accomplishments to go with the lifestyle. As it is, you would have to piece that together from the names of people who responded.

My dog is a great dog in the house. You couldn't ask for an easier dog to live with. He loves hanging out with his people. On the training field he's nothing to look at.

About a year ago I read some where the same question asked to top tier national competitors in working dog sports. Most of them kenneled the dogs at least during the competition season. Still I seem to recall about a third of the people interviewed kept their dogs as house dogs all or part of the year.

It's my opinion that the better dogs for working sports are going to be able to do well in the house but it will require extra work to socialize and train them to behave in the house. Some dogs you cannot put that level of control on them without capping their drive but those are dogs whose drive is more fragile and I would say they are not as admirable. Some people have hard, nasty, aggressive dogs but if they went and put a lot of control on them they might not be able to without crushing the dog first. Other dogs, the better in my opinion, will accept the control without needing harsh techniques and their work on the field will be just as powerful and explosive. Some of them will be social and others will simply be "cordial" as a matter of obedience.


----------

